#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Anyone with previous experience with Bitcoins?

## Shana

Hey folks,
I'm looking for reliable sites to buy Bitcoins from.  :Confused: 
Anything you know of?

----------


## Neo

> Hey folks,
> I'm looking for reliable sites to buy Bitcoins from. 
> Anything you know of?


Coinbase would be a good one. Here you can find the list of options. 


Top 8 Best Bitcoin/Cryptocurrency Exchanges for YOU in 2018

----------


## Shana

> Coinbase would be a good one. Here you can find the list of options. 
> 
> 
> Top 8 Best Bitcoin/Cryptocurrency Exchanges for YOU in 2018


That's awesome and my friend recently had a transaction through Paxful and it was reliable too. Might add this one to the list as well.

----------


## MDilbara

I prefer Bitcoin Exchange | Bitcoin Trading - CEX.IO, coz I've used it. They are pretty good. 





> Hey folks,
> I'm looking for reliable sites to buy Bitcoins from. 
> Anything you know of?

----------


## Shana

> I prefer Bitcoin Exchange | Bitcoin Trading - CEX.IO, coz I've used it. They are pretty good.


That's awesome!

----------

